# Grafische Darstellung SPS Programm



## Hans205 (30 Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, 


Ich möchte gerne eine grafische Funktionsbeschreibung für eine spätere PCS7 Programmierung erstellen. 

Also die Funktionsbeschreibung soll dem PCS7 Programmierer ausreichen, damit er das Programm programmieren kann. 
Weiterhin soll die grafische Beschreibung einer dritten Person, die sich weder mit SPS noch PCS7 auskennt helfen, zu verstehen, was das Programm macht und wie es funktioniert. 

Nun hatte ich vor das Ganze als Prozessablaufplan zu zeichnen, bin damit allerdings nicht so glücklich. 

Welche Möglichkeiten kennt ihr ein SPS-Programm in grafischer Form zu erstellen, damit ein SPS Programmierer damit was anfangen und falls möglich auch eine dritte Person ?
Eventuell muss man auch zwei getrennte Bilder erstellen. 

Kennt ihr Software ? DIN Normen etc. ?


Beste Grüße
Hans


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Juli 2014)

So auf die snelle faelt mir nur autocad ein.

das ist bei ins auch zum einsatz gekomen fuer funktionsplaenen.

da komt aber viel mehr beisammen als nur 2seiten wenn man alles dartelen will

bram


----------



## winnman (30 Juli 2014)

FUP -> und dann ausdrucken für die "Laien"


----------



## Hans205 (30 Juli 2014)

FUP ist schon "too much" würde ich fast behaupten 

Soweit ich weiß wird in PCS7 mit CFC Plänen programmiert, sodass es die eigentliche "FUP" Darstellung garnicht mehr gibt 


Mit AutoCAD wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie es besser darstelle ...


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2014)

Kannst du deine Aufgabe bzw Problem genauer beschreiben?
Ein PLC Programmierer kann mit einer guten Funktionsbeschreibung oder PAB etwas anfangen.
Auch bei PCS7 kann man in ALLEN Programmiersprachen programmieren, also KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL, GRAPH und auch CFC.
Wenn es eine direkte Anbindung an WinCC sein soll, reduziert sich die Anzahl.

Daher noch einmal den Hinweis: Was willst du? 


bike


----------



## Hans205 (30 Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine Funktionsbeschreibung eines Systems in Schriftform die erläutert wie das System funktionieren soll 
Hierzu gibt es allerdings noch wichtige Einschränkungen / Bedingungen die so nicht im Fließtext erwähnt sind 

Nun gilt es diese Funktionsbeschreibung grafisch, leicht verständlich umzusetzen, damit der PCS7 Programmierer die Funktion des Systems als CFC Plan nachbilden kann 

Hoffe das ist vielleicht irgendwie verständlicher ?! 

Allerdings vermute ich, dass das ein Prozessablaufplan wahrscheinlich doch das "einfachste" und "schnellste" ist. 


Grüße 
Hans


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2014)

Und wenn du dem Programmierer die Beschreibung mit den Ergänzungen gibst?
Der hat meist mehr Erfahrung und erkennt die Fallstricke, die irgendwo herumliegen.
Vertrau dem Entwickler einfach, denn je mehr umgedeutet wird umso mehr Unklarheiten und Fehler können sich einschleichen.


bike


----------



## Hans205 (30 Juli 2014)

machen wir so


----------



## Ottmar (30 Juli 2014)

Hi!

Am besten zergliedern.

Prozessabläufe mit Schrittketten als Grafcet und zusätzliche Verknüpfungen dann in FUP.

Natürlich geht es dann noch weiter. Berechnungen in algebraischer Form oder direkt in SCL.

Ein Werkzeug für alles gibt es nicht.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Hans205 (30 Juli 2014)

Hallo Ottmar, 

das hatte ich mir fast gedacht, dass es "Das Toll" nicht gibt. 
Aber danke für den Tipps mit der "Zergliederung"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2014)

Wenn du als nicht Programmierer einen Programmierer deine Aufgabe Visualissieren möchtest
könnte doch Visio oder ähnliches das richtige Werkzeug sein. 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/YEd


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2014)

Ähnliches wurde hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/programmierstrategien/69443-programmablaufplan-oder-aehnliches.html

Schon einmal gesucht, ob passendes dabei ist musst Du sehen. Generell würde mich ein gutes Tool dafür auch interessieren.

Ich seh's als Programmierer aber andersrum: was kann ich dem Verfahrenstechniker an die Hand geben, damit ich endlich mal eindeutige Funktionsbeschreibungen bekomme... 

Gruß.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Juli 2014)

Wir benutzen AutoCAD mit jeweils die gleiche Vorlagen für z.b. Antriebe, Regler, Schrittkette und so weiter.

Die Darstellung ist an die CFC angelehnt. Glaube das jede da seine eigene Suppe kocht.

Komplette Reglerkreise und Netzwerkkonfiguration wird in Visio gemacht. So das die pläne noch mit schöne Bilder geschmückt werden können.

Bram


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ik bun een zwarte crosser


OT:
Wann ist das denn in diesem Jahr? Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre dort, Cooles Event 

vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo Ducatic,

grad letzte Woche war es 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-h5x9x0Wxo

ich bin auch jedes Jahr dabei, 4 tagen auf dem Camping.
Echt der hammer was da abgeht

ich tipp nächstes Jahr mal wenn es wieder so weit ist, dann trinken wir einer oder zwei.

Bram


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> grad letzte Woche war es



verdammt...

das hier ist immer noch der Hammer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tol-U36jXGM 

Gruß.


----------



## bike (31 Juli 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich seh's als Programmierer aber andersrum: was kann ich dem Verfahrenstechniker an die Hand geben, damit ich endlich mal eindeutige Funktionsbeschreibungen bekomme...



Glaubst du den Klapperstorch?
Ich habe noch bei keinem Projekt erlebt, dass das was die Verfahrenstechniker ausgedacht haben, ohne Änderungen, mechanisch und elektrisch, Programm mal ausgeklammert, umgesetzt werden konnte. 

Es ist das nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass die verschiedenen Fraktionen anders denken und ticken.
Wenn da eine gemeinsame Sprache gefunden wurde, dann klappt es auch mit dem Projekt.


bike


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Glaubst du den Klapperstorch?



resigniert hab ich noch nicht 

Mir geht's nur um eine Lösung die besser ist, als die aktuelle. D.h. ich bekomm Garnichts oder 2 Seiten in Word oder Schrittketten in Visio wo einfach nur hintereinandergezeichnet wurde und das zusätzliche Einfügen eines Schrittes schon mit unnötigem Aufwand (händische Umnummerierung etc.) verbunden ist.

Da such ich jetzt ne fertiges Tool dafür. (Hab momentan nicht die Zeit, selbst ne Vorlage in wasweissich zu erstellen oder Visio zu automatisieren wo keiner mit klarkommt)...


----------



## Parmaster (31 Juli 2014)

Außer einem PAP würde mir auch nichts anderes einfallen. Es gibt bestimmt noch andere/bessere Tools dafür, die kosten aber wahrscheinlich Geld.

Mit Visio kann man zwar viel machen und es sieht hübsch aus, aber wehe man muss mal was ändern, dann fängt der Spaß erst an, weil sich nichts automatisch verschiebt usw.


----------



## norustnotrust (1 August 2014)

Parmaster schrieb:


> Mit Visio kann man zwar viel machen und es sieht hübsch aus, aber wehe man muss mal was ändern, dann fängt der Spaß erst an, weil sich nichts automatisch verschiebt usw.



Was meinst du damit? Wenn du die Verbinder nutzt hängt alles schön zusammen. Und wenn du was einfügen willst mußt du halt einen Teil markieren und verschieben. Ansonsten kenn ich noch umlet, das funzt recht intuitiv, schaut aber imho nicht besonders aus und es gibt noch arisExpress.  Letzteres ist zwar eigentlich für das modellieren von Geschäftsprozessen aber ich denke eine Schrittkette wird man damit schon auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Parmaster (1 August 2014)

Als ich letztens eine Schrittkette gemacht habe ging das nicht. Naja, war wahrscheinlich ein Fall von PEBCAK.


----------



## Luisk (17 August 2014)

Warum braucht man noch ein Tool, um Schrittketten und Ablaufpläne  für PCS-7 zu beschreiben ?
Kann man das nicht gleich in PCS-7 darstellen ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 August 2014)

> Warum braucht man noch ein Tool, um Schrittketten und Ablaufpläne  für PCS-7 zu beschreiben ?
> Kann man das nicht gleich in PCS-7 darstellen ?



Der Person die es PSC7 Projektieren muss, muss wissen was der Kunde will. (Er kann sich in der Regel nicht selbst etwas dabei denken)
Das muss er sich dann aus Schrittketten, Ablaufplänen und Regel Schemata hohlen.

Bram


----------



## Luisk (17 August 2014)

Aber PCS-7 hat doch einen Schrittketten-Editor. Warum kann man nicht gleich mit dem die entsprechenden Schrittketten erstellen. 

Gruss Luis


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2014)

Luisk schrieb:


> Aber PCS-7 hat doch einen Schrittketten-Editor. Warum kann man nicht gleich mit dem die entsprechenden Schrittketten erstellen.
> 
> Gruss Luis



Hans205 ist nicht der PCS7-Programmierer und hat wahrscheinlich nicht dieses Werkzeug,
aber er möchte aus einen Fließtext, den zukünftigen PCS7-Programmerer eine grafische
Darstellung erstellen, dazu sucht er Normen und Hilfsmittel.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 August 2014)

Die grafische Darstellung soll eine Darstellung sein wo jede etwas mit anfangen kann.

z.b.
Anhang anzeigen 25225


Mit die Darstellung in PSC7 kann in der Regel nur der Projektierer etwas anfangen.
Sicher wenn man mit seltsame Kunden Bibliotheken projektiert.

Bram


----------



## Luisk (17 August 2014)

aber das sollte doch auch in PCS-7 direkt gehen. 
Dort werden doch auch Schrittketten erstellt.
have a look:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/w2/efiles/pcs7/pdf/00/br_pcs7_v71_de.pdf
Dann gibt es doch noch Graph7, Siemens-Comos, Siemens-Tecnomatix, Siemens-Automation-Designer usw. alle haben Schrittketten !
"Siemens steuert damit die Welt"


----------



## bike (17 August 2014)

Luisk schrieb:


> aber das sollte doch auch in PCS-7 direkt gehen.
> Dort werden doch auch Schrittketten erstellt.



Geht deine Antwort nicht an der Frage vorbei?
Der TE hat keine Programmierumgebung und mochte dem Programmierer eine grafische Aufgabestellung geben?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2014)

Luisk schrieb:


> aber das sollte doch auch in PCS-7 direkt gehen.
> Dort werden doch auch Schrittketten erstellt.
> have a look:
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/w2/efiles/pcs7/pdf/00/br_pcs7_v71_de.pdf
> ...



Du hast aber eine lange Leitung !


----------



## Luisk (17 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du hast aber eine lange Leitung !


reine Polemik 
ich find´s lustig, dass man immer noch so arbeiten muss, wie vor 20 Jahren


----------



## bike (17 August 2014)

Luisk schrieb:


> reine Polemik
> ich find´s lustig, dass man immer noch so arbeiten muss, wie vor 20 Jahren



Auch vor 20 Jahren hat man zuerst die Frage gelesen, versucht diese zu verstehen und dann zu antworten. 
Was du schreibst hat mit der Frage des TE rein gar nichts zu tun.

Daher kann ich Helmut uneingeschränkt beipflichten.
Bei uns sagt man lLkK (lange Leitung kurzes Kabel)


bike


----------



## Luisk (18 August 2014)

da fragt sich doch, wer hier die lange Leitung hat.
malt ruhig eure Flowcharts und Schrittketten mit Visio und AutoCAD und füttert das TIA-Portal mit der Hand am Arm
oder noch besser mit Bleistift und Papier
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
das, was ihr hier diskutiert, ist T I A - live  ( mit sehr langer Leitung und zu kurzem Kabel wie vor  30 ! Jahren ) 
TIA = totally integrated Automation


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2014)

Luisk schrieb:


> da fragt sich doch, wer hier die lange Leitung hat.
> malt ruhig eure Flowcharts und Schrittketten mit Visio und AutoCAD und füttert das TIA-Portal mit der Hand am Arm
> oder noch besser mit Bleistift und Papier
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Mein Freund, der Themenstarter sucht ein Werkzeug was nicht ein Programmiertool ist.

Stell dir vor ein Maschinenbauer (Mechaniker) möchte seinen SPS-Programmierer 
(E-Konstruktion) den Ablauf, seiner gerade von ihn Konstruierten Maschine, Visuell darstellen,
dazu möchte er aber ein *einfaches* Werkzeug wie vielleicht Visio und nicht gleich selber
Programmieren. Hast du es jetzt oder müssen wir diesen Prozess extra für dich Visualisieren?


----------



## Luisk (18 August 2014)

hier:
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/bleistift-und-papier-4184006.jpg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2014)

Der Hans hat nach Software und Normen gefragt und nicht nach 
Zettel und Bleistift. Geht es dir jetzt besser wenn du uns hier veralberst
oder geht es dir einfach nur gegen den Strich, das die Frage nicht deinen
Lössungkonzept entspricht?



Hans205 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Software ? DIN Normen etc. ?





Luisk schrieb:


> hier:
> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/bleistift-und-papier-4184006.jpg


----------



## bike (18 August 2014)

@Helmut:
Für mich hat der Kollege einfach folgendes Problem:
Er hat eine Lösung, nur fehlt dafür die passende Anforderung.


bike


----------



## Luisk (21 August 2014)

Für mich haben die Kollegen einfach folgendes Problem:
 Sie haben eine Anforderung und die [hartes D]IA-Welt ist immer noch auf dem Stand von vor 30 Jahren.

zur Info:
http://www.cnet.de/41204012/hartes-d-und-weiches-d-fraengische-bc-dasdadur/


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Vertragt euch bitte. Keine Anfeindungen hier, wir wollen doch sachlich bleiben.

Zur Frage: Da du ja nicht einen Prozessablaufplan verwenden willst gibt es eher wenige Lösungen. Ein Prozessablaufplan ist halt immer noch die beste Lösung, einfaches Flowchart in Visio oder gar Word erstellen (wobei zweiteres eher schwierig ist). 

Wenn du das ganze auf die Grundfunktionen herunterbrichst kannst du mit recht kleinen Grafiken auch einem Laien die Funktion in groben Zügen erklären. 

Falls du das Programm einem Programmierer erklären willst ist ein leicht vereinfachtes Flowchart oder auch Ersatzcode ("Wenn <Bedingung> dann <Aktion>") am einfachsten und auch schönsten.

Dass es Normen für Ersatzzeichnungen gibt glaube ich nicht, ich wüsst auch nicht wirklich wo und wie suchen.

Software: "LibreCAD", "Visio", "Word", "Diagram Designer", für Textbasiertes "Notepad++" und eigene Sprache definieren zum hervorheben von Stichwörtern.

Alternativlösungen (ausser Flowcharts) hab ich auf Anhieb eher keine.

@Disput über zeitgemässe Arbeitsweise: Wenn ein Kunde heute ein Programm braucht, wie erklärt er das am besten? Meist nur in Textform. Oder halt als Flowchart, wobei dort auch auf die verschiedensten Bedingungen geachtet werden muss. Daher ist es am einfachsten mit externen Programmen, also nicht Programmierplattformen zu arbeiten, da der Kunde ja diese Software und die Kenntnisse der Bedienung nicht besitzt. Sonst wäre er ja nicht mein Kudne. Daher wird nach einer Alternativmöglichkeit zu der offensichtlichen verwendung der Programmiersoftware als solches gesucht.

Ich hoffe ich habe hiermit alle Seiten angesprochen und einen nützlichen Beitrag geleistet.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (30 September 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob es schon zu spät ist aber schau dir die PDF-Datei mal an.


----------

